# Using dealer license plate frames



## 0428 (Feb 8, 2007)

Never mind.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

mdsbuc said:


> I absolutely won't have any dealer decals or badges, but a nicely designed, quality made dealer plate is ok if I like the dealer and how they treat me. If anything changes about that, then the frame comes off.
> 
> The dealer near me has a big city attitude and is not known for "dealing" when it comes time to buy. Penny pinchers like myself often are buying from dealerships from smaller towns around the perimeter. I buy from a dealer in a much smaller town, hungry to take business away from the "big city" dealership. They'll do things like valet a loaner to the house when the car needs service, or send a service truck to the house or at work to top off oil between scheduled oil changes.
> 
> When I see other bimmers in my area with that dealer's frame on the car I feel like I'm part of a club. When I see bimmers with the local dealer's tag I think, "paid too much!"


Well, I lied. I'm still very happy with my dealer, but I decided to change the frame. I had the old frame from the E60 hanging in the garage and decided to put it on. I just feel like the black looks better than the plastic chrome frame.


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2013)

As a company man, I have a BMW frame for my store on my BMW and my MINI has our MINI store's frame on it. That being said, I bought the MINI before I worked for this company and still had them put the frame on. My CA at MINI of Baltimore was a rockstar. I was sad to see him retire.


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

My first salesman was a helpful guy who even had an internet following after he retired. Soon afterwards, he passed away from a stroke.

As far as the blue 335i, most cars, including that one looks better with a black frame in the rear and chrome frame on the front. Chrome frames in the rear look ok if there's lots of rear chrome elsewhere.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Dave 20T said:


> My first salesman was a helpful guy who even had an internet following after he retired. Soon afterwards, he passed away from a stroke.
> 
> As far as the blue 335i, most cars, including that one looks better with a black frame in the rear and chrome frame on the front. Chrome frames in the rear look ok if there's lots of rear chrome elsewhere.


I think you are right Dave. Next off is the "335i" badge. As to the front, It's good to be in Florida. No plate required means no front frame.


----------



## 328 M Sport (Apr 4, 2013)

Dave 20T said:


> Hate them? Like them?
> 
> Most U.S. plates have an unattractive edge so I like a thin frame, either black, chrome, or silver, depending on the car. If the dealer frame is good looking or has a nice name, I will use it. I tend not to use a non-BMW dealer frame because it makes the car look like a used car. One BMW dealer has two roundels, which screams BMW too much. Another has a slogan. I don't like a phone number on it.
> 
> How about using a dealer frame from a BMW dealer that you didn't buy from? Ha ha, I plan this.


No. I was asked first if I wanted any stick-on advertisment emblems (HATE any stick-on's!), but they did install licence plate frames; very nice chrome plated stainless steel ones with there name and some nice BMW logos.

I took them off and ordered two OEM chrome frames from BMW . One on back is chrome with Just "BMW", one on front just has the "M" logo. 
________________________________________________________________
2013 Estoril Blue II 328i XDrive M Sport


----------

